
Show HN: HTTP Prompt – An HTTP CLI with autocomplete and syntax highlighting - eliangcs
https://github.com/eliangcs/http-prompt
======
eliangcs
I'm the author of HTTP Prompt. Any questions or feedback will be appreciated.
:)

~~~
darkarmani
Very cool. I just checked it out. One question would be: How to use a value
set in a header response in a form post?

ie: A login form requires sending a csrf_token, and i can get it out of the
header instead of having to parse the html. (Set-Cookie:
x_csrf_token=1463777564##e50acc406ebca9bbcad5218c3e0e96293752a830;)

~~~
eliangcs
Good question. But as for now, you have to parse the HTML to get form hidden
fields and then send it manually. I don't know if HTTPie supports that. If
HTTPie or any of its plugins supports it, I'll consider adding this feature.

------
lttlrck
Wow that is a really interest take.

prompt-toolkit looks great - I'd love something like that for go...

